# Homemade Drop Spindle: Will this actually work?



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

I saw one of these spindles and wondered if it would actually work. Seems like it would wobble too much. What do you think?









If something this basic will actually work, I can easily make one myself. These are made by a woman here in Alaska. The website on which I found it http://www.mountain-shadow-ranch.1shoppal.com/ says they're all from birch, but this is spruce. If I made one, I'd sand it down better. Also, wouldn't you need to have extra dowel at the bottom (or top, depending on where you put the hook)?

Thanks,

Jenny


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

It should work. After I saw that a rock could be used as a spindle, I decided there are few rules when it comes to spindles.

Check out this thread on HT - DIY and cheap fiber related stuff
http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=242313&highlight=rabbitgeek

Have a good day!


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

Yeah, but it looks a little heavy. You might want to make one a bit lighter.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

If it's balanced and not too heavy it should work really well. Id make it a top whorl though


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

OK, I'll give it a try. The website said most of these weigh about 2 oz. 

Thanks for your input,

Jenny


----------

